# Lower Back Pain



## loveforhorses (Sep 1, 2011)

I am pretty sure this started with when I started to Canter. The first time I ever cantered I bounced in the seat and smacked right down HARD. I have felt my back pretty tense since then and achy after I ride each time (once or twice a week). Ive tried using a back brace (that my boyfriend told me to use) and it worked great while riding! I didnt canter that lesson because of my back but I didnt know if it would be okay to use while cantering? It improves my posture while I post trot and I love it (but do not want to rely on it). Espcially with my movements during cantering I didnt want it to make me more stiff and have trouble cantering? Does anyone have any advice on this? When I excersise between lessons my back "loosens up" a bit, but sometimes is still achy.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I'd use the backbrace, just remember to keep relaxed.
I get back back aches after riding for long hours, though i've never had an issue at the canter.
Also, there are execises to try before getting in the saddle that limber you up. I read them in a Horse-Canada magazine, but you'd probably be able to find some on the internet.


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

How long has the pain been going on?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Stirrupless riding on the lunge at the walk will help you learn to relax your lower back. or, I will have a rider get on bareback with only a halter and lead and touching the lead is taboo. The horse is encouraged to meander wherever it wishes. The lead is only to turn the horse if it gets glued to a corner. The rider learns to relax the lower back. I then put a set of reins on the halter and as soon as the rider takes hold of them, I see the tension come into the rider's back and the horse's head invariably lifts. If you are slamming down in the saddle your legs are full of tension which doesn't allow the 3 joints to act as shock absorbers.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

my back will hurt if I do a lot of canter work. If I canter more than about 10 minutes, the next day it hurts a bit, but only for a day. One needs to have good, strong core muscles. you need to excersize in between riding, like yoga. I need to take my own advice becuse I quit going to yoga and I sure can tell how weak my core has become!


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

I went riding myself today, and I never understood why AFTERWARDS I would be so sore... until I did a bunch of posting work mixed with cantering... 

By the time I was done, I was clenching my teeth with how sore and knotted my lower back was. My worries are, considering I have back pain outside of riding, is that the cartiledge in my spine is wearing. So, sometime in the future a chiropractor might be a good deal for me, I think. 

But the pain is annoying, I must say.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

If you get a chance, try riding a gaited horse-I love them, but I like trotting & posting, too, so I always try to have a "regular" horse, also.


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

I think we have a gaited horse...

But his walk is a bit funky, cuz he's got a limp to him, which won't go away. He was a rescue horse, so we're not entirely sure what happened to him to have him be so... gimpy.


----------

